# Police Officer Joselito Barber



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Joselito Barber 
*Seattle Police Department
Washington*
End of Watch: Sunday, August 13, 2006
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 5 months
*Badge Number:* 6897
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, August 13, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Officer Barber was killed when his patrol car was broadsided by a vehicle traveling at an estimated 80 mph on a city street. His vehicle was struck at the intersection of Yesler Street and 23rd Avenue at approximately 4:00 am.

The driver of the vehicle was wanted on four warrants, including a DUI warrant, when she ran the red light and struck Officer Barber's patrol car.

Officer Barber had graduated from the police academy only 5 months earlier.
Agency Contact Information
Seattle Police Department
610 Fifth Avenue
PO Box 34986
Seattle, WA 98124

Phone: (206) 684-5520

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_
*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

